# Bottle stopper



## Az Turnings (Nov 27, 2016)

finished up a stopper made out of box elder burl that I got from @Mike1950 the purple dye took the piece well and the orange was a surprise!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 27, 2016)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 27, 2016)

Love the color and shape.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 27, 2016)

Great looking stopper Blake! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice lil surprise. Looks good Blake!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 27, 2016)

Looks great Blake !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice work Blake - both on the turning and the dye job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 29, 2016)

Looks great! 

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

